# PC-Switch-Router zu schwaches Signal?



## schnuffie (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Experten,

habe ein 100MBit Heim-LAN, an dem 3 PCs an einem (Noname-)Switch hängen, der über einen Speedport 500 die Internetverbindung macht. Habe Cat 5e-Dosen und Kabel verlegt.
Das klappt auch alles sehr gut.

Nun habe ich für's Nebengebäude ein neues Cat6-Kabel mit beidseitigen Cat6-Dosen dazwischen verlegt. Die Kabellänge ist etwa 45m. Eine Verbindung zum Switch bekomme ich vom Nebengebäude aus nicht hin. Die grüne LED an meinem Laptop blitzt nur in ca. 2-sekündigen  Abständen kurz auf, die orange LED bleibt aus. Windows XP meldet, kein Netztwerkkabel wäre gesteckt. 

Benutze ich allerdings diese Strecke direkt mit dem DSL-Router, also ohne Switch, klappt das tadellos. Dann komme ich auch vom Nebengebäude aus problemlos ins Internet .

Ist mein Switch zu schwach? Was kann ich tun? Ist Switchneukauf wirklich erforderlich? Habe ich ein entscheidendes Detail nicht beachtet? Zwischen den Dosen, PC und Switch sind Patchkabel gesteckt.

Wie kann ich mein Kabel testen?
Gibts dafür eine Software, die ich auf meinen Laptop installieren kann und die dann über die "Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection"-Karte mit dem LAN "redet"? ;-)


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2008)

Hast Du die Kabel richtig aufgelegt ? Ist ein CAT-Tester zur Hand ? Etwa 15 Euro bei eBay.

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (16. Juli 2008)

Hi chmee,

warst ja auch noch spät unterwegs. 

Nein hatte gegen 12 dann meine Fehlersuche vorerst aufgegeben. Das 45m-Kabel hatte ich mit einem Meßgerät getestet:

Enden offen, d.h. ohne Patchkabel:
-keine Kurzschlüsse (auch nicht zum Schirm)
-Isolationswiderstand >= 980 M?

Paare T1 mit 1,5k?, T2 mit 3,3k?, T3 mit 5,6k? und T4 mit 7,5k? an einem Ende (ca. 0,5m Kabelstück) gebrückt:
-T1 mit 1,5k?, T2 mit 3,3k?, T3 mit 5,6k? und T4 mit 7,5k? auch am anderen Ende 1:1 gemessen ---> Vertauschung kann ich also ausschließen

In den Foren liest man immer wieder, daß 100m ohne Repeater die maximale Kabellänge für Cat5e und Cat6 ist, meine 45m sind ja da noch weit entfernt davon, oder?
Verwundert bin ich auch, daß ich ohne den Switch problemlos ins Internet kann, dann sind diese 45m kein Problem. Der Switch wiederum funktioniert im Haus auch tadellos. Bis ins Arbeitszimmer sind es auch ca. 15m.:suspekt:

Noch eine Idee? Sollte wirklich der Switch ein zu schwaches Signal senden? Ist das Cat6 ein Problem? Im Haus habe ich komplett Cat5e.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte dieses Problem mit einem neueren PC hier von Medion, dessen Onboard-Lancontroller das Lan-Kabel nicht mehr erkannte. Dabei war das Kabel nur 50cm lang *g*

Im Endeffekt lag es an den Kondensatoren des Motherboards, die sich aufgrund des entstehenden Induktionsstroms der beim Einschalten, der verwendeten Steckerleiste entsteht aufgeladen haben und so die Hardware (USB-Geräte, Lan-Controller, Grafikkarte etc.) nicht mehr richtig erkannt werden. Wenn du also einen anderen PC oder ein Notebook zur Hand hast überprüfe das Kabel doch einmal damit und versuche die Kondensatoren des PCs zu entladen. Dies machst du indem du den PC vom Netz nimmst und das Netzteil ggf. mittels des vorhanden Powerschalters komplett abschaltest. Nun betätigst du mehrfach den Powerbutton des PCs, schaltest das Netzteil wieder ein, drückst wiederrum mehrfach den Powerbutton und wiederholst das ganze noch ein oder zwei mal. Nun sollte alles wieder gehn.

Wenn du nun keine Steckerleiste o.ä. verwendest dürfte dein Problem so nicht gelöst worden sein und es bleibt noch der Test mit einem anderen PC. Sollte der gelingen hast du es wohl mit einer defekten Lan-Karte zu tun.


----------



## schnuffie (16. Juli 2008)

...probiere ich mal aus, danke Dir.

Ich denke, eine defekte LAN-Karte kann ich ausschließen, da ich meinen Acer-Laptop im Haus problemlos (dann nämlich auch mit dem Switch) betreiben kann.

Hat schon Jemand was von zu schwachem Signal einer Netzwerkkarte gehört oder könnte ich eventuell Störeinflüsse durch's normale Stromnetz haben, die nur den Switch stören?


----------



## schnuffie (16. Juli 2008)

...ergänzen möchte ich noch, daß auch das Vertauschen der Switch-Ports nichts gebracht hat. Mein Switch ist übrigends ein Officecom FSW-2008TX, falls das Euch hilft.


----------



## schnuffie (28. Juli 2008)

Noch habe ich's nicht gelöst. Habe momentan keine Idee mehr. Auch wenn ich alle anderen Eingänge meines Switchs abziehe und nur irgendeinen Eingang mit dem Nachbargebäudekabel verbinde, bekomme ich kein anderes Ergebnis. Es ist sozusagen "wurscht", was ich tue.

Wenn ich wüßte, daß es mit einem anderen Switch geht, würde ich sofort einen neuen kaufen. Da der Switch aber problemlos im Haus funktioniert, brächte der neue Switch wohlmöglich das gleiche Ergebnis und ich hätte mal wieder Geld zum Fenster rausgeschmissen... 

Was könnte ich den noch probieren?


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2008)

Habe gerade woanders gelesen, dass Kupferleitungen zur Verbindung von Gebäuden nicht dem Ethernetstandard entsprechen, aufgrund der Potentialdifferenzen kommt es sehr wahrscheinlich zu Aussetzern oder zu gar keiner Verbindung. Wie bei Dir 

1. Glasfaser benutzen.
2. Testweise mal ne Schukoleitung von der Steckdose des Routers rüberlegen zum Rechner.
3. Laptop beim Test im Akkubetrieb laufen lassen.

Link:
http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-11189-0.html?forumID=3&threadID=193747&messageID=2477116

Naja, ausprobieren.. mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (28. Juli 2008)

Danke chmee, auf die Idee bin ich noch garnicht gekommen. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

Wäre das beidseitige Erden des Kabelschirms mit der jeweiligen Gebäudeerde sinnvoll oder fließt dann zuviel Ausgleichsstrom?   Habe momentan wie in guten alten HIFI-Zeiten nämlich das Kabel nur an einer Seite (im Haus) geerdet, also sternförmig.
Mein Laptop hat allerdings keine Erdkontakt, eine Erdschleife kann ich also ausschließen.


----------



## chmee (28. Juli 2008)

Hups ! Also, ich habe "nur" so nen Elektro-Minischein, den man zur Ausbildung dazu bekommen hat, deswegen kann ich Dir keine fundierte Antwort geben, aber mein Gefühl sagt, dass weiteres Erden ( an der Cat-Leitung ) nur zu weiteren Störungen führt, da Du (A) zwischen den Gebäuden verschiedene Potentiale hast ( auch Erde ) und (B) Du zum Rechner zwei Erden heranführst ( Cat und Kaltgerätestecker ). Nun denn, meine Antworten sind sehr schwammig und ich hoffe, ein versierter Elektriker wird die kompetente Lösung geben können. 

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (11. August 2008)

...momentan bist Du chmee leider der Einzige, der hier noch Ideen für mich hat.

Dennoch war ich indessen nicht untätig. Inzwischen habe ich neue Erkenntnisse. 

Das mit der Erdschleife bringt neue Probleme, es fließen dann ca. 30mV. Ich schätze da würde sich irgendwann mein Kabel auflösen, müßte wohlmöglich noch eine Korrosionsschutzanlage aufbauen - welch Aufwand...
Die einseitige Erde habe ich vorerst gelassen, die entsteht bei mir "automatisch" durch die Switch-Buchsen und meine geschirmten Kabel und Western-Stecker. Ohne geschirmte Kabel habe ich das gleiche Resultat (wie schon beschrieben).

Leider habe ich (wie schon beschrieben) keinen zweiten Switch zur Hand, so hatte ich einen Test mit meinem alten WLAN-Router gewagt. Dachte so bei mir, wie wär's, den mal als "Accesspoint" in mein LAN zu integrieren und somit den WLAN-Router zum Medienswitch zu machen. Und siehe da, der wird anstandslos an jedem Switch-Anschluß akzeptiert und die 100MBit-LED leuchtet grün - wie man's erwartet.
Wie kommt das? 

Stecke ich nun statt des WLAN-Routers wieder meinen Laptop an, geht's wieder nicht mehr. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, daß die LAN-Karte des Laptops zuwenig Power hat, doch mit meinem alten PC bekomme ich das gleiche Resultat wie mit dem Laptop. An jeder LAN-Dose im Haus geht's, nur nicht im Nebengebäude, obwohl dort der WLAN-Router alias Medienswitch funktioniert.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Leistung der LAN-Karte zu erhöhen?
Was gibt's sonst noch für Ideen?


----------



## chmee (11. August 2008)

Nun, die LEDs verraten nicht viel über die funktionierende Bandbreite und Funktionstüchtigkeit bei Datenübermittlung. Es ist quasi nur die Anzeige, dass dort ein Widerstand (sehr viel kleiner Unendlich) anliegt   Habe die Infos nicht mehr alle im Kopf, das Anstecken an den 2.Router hat nichts gebracht ? Den quasi als Booster nehmen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (14. August 2008)

Naja chmee, die Anzeige bringt schon viel, grün bedeutet doch immerhin für mich, daß ein Signal gesendet werden könnte, die Verbindung also steht. Bei meinem Laptop hingegen blitzt die LED nur im 2s-Rhythmus. Hätte mein zweckentfremdeter Router eine Textanzeige, statt der grünen (für korrekte Verbindung stehenden) LED, würde er z.B. die Verbindungsrate anzeigen. Mein Switch zeigt ja auch wie bei allen hausinternen Verbindungen seine grün leuchtende 100MBit-LED.

Das andere Problem ist, daß dieser Router "nur" WLAN bietet, da dieser nur eine LAN-Buchse besitzt, die ich damit schon belegt habe. Eigentlich würde mir ein PC fest am LAN dort genügen, da der Rest meines Netzwerks eh schon im Haus ist.

_Kleine fustrierte Antwort, die von Euch nicht so ernst genommen werden sollte:_
_Da hätte ich mir das Kabel auch sparen können und gleich WLAN machen sollen.:suspekt:_


----------



## chmee (14. August 2008)

Zur LED : Ja, ist wohl wahr, n bisschen Aussage hat sie schon. 
 Beileid für die WLAN-Erkenntnis.

Hast Du denn Niemanden in der Umgebung, der Dir mal nen LAN-Switch leihen kann ? Einfach mal testweise, ob damit eine souverände Verbindung zustande kommt. Denn bei 50m WLAN bleibt Dir ja eine Bitrate übrig, die mal so zum Surfen reicht. Schon beim Dateien schubsen wirds kriminell.

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (14. August 2008)

Genau das werd' ich dann mal probieren. Vielleicht klappt's ja mit einem geborgten Switch - auch wenn ich mittlerweile glaube, daß die Netzwerkkarten zu wenig Power haben.

Das mit dem 50m WLAN könnte wirklich ein Problem mit dem Durchsatz geben. Zum Druck anstoßen wird's reichen, doch bei der Datensicherung auf die LAN-Platte über WLAN  warte ich dann wohl ewig...


----------



## ingop (14. August 2008)

Hallo ,
beide Geräte können bei der Entfernung eventuell über auto-negotiation nicht mehr die Geschwindigkeit bestimmen und haben zugemacht. Versuchs mit festem Wert der Langeschwindigkeit auf Switch und Lankarte .
Vielleicht hilfst ja.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## chmee (14. August 2008)

Gute Idee.. mfg chmee


----------

